#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [影片] 【Discovery】怪獸檔案

## wingwolf

最近Discovery頻道演的 Lost tapes （怪獸檔案）真是酷斃了
忍不住拿出來趕快和大家分享  :Very Happy:  
（我會不斷更新的  :Very Happy:  ）

這些故事全是DV拍攝到的隱匿怪獸，信不信由你  :Mr. Green:  

*有些生物是科學拒絕承認的，但新科技使我們質疑何爲真實
如果我們親眼目睹，如果攝像機捕捉到畫面
難道就真的存在？*

*第一季：*
Skinwalker 化獸人
Chupacabra 吸血獸
Devil Dragon 澳洲魔龍
Monster of Monterey 加州海怪
Thunderbird 傳奇雷鳥 
Cave Demons 洞穴魔獸
Oklahoma Octopus 八爪水怪
Bigfoot 大腳怪 
Death Raptor 死神鸮怪
Swamp Creature 沼澤半獸人
Megaconda 超級巨蚺 
Hellhound 地獄犬 
Death Worm 死亡蠕蟲
Mothman 天蛾人

*第二季：*
Bear Lake Monster 貝爾湖怪
Werewolf 奪命狼人
Southern Sasquatch 南方怪猿
Lizard Man 蜥蜴人
Death Crawler 怪異昆蟲
Jersey Devil 澤西魔怪
Dover Demon 多佛大頭怪
Vampire 吸血鬼
White River Monster 白河水怪
Alien 外星來客

*第三季：*
Beast of Bray Road 敵方來襲 *NEW*

YouTube網址：
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=43433&start=42

感謝ssam18tw幫忙尋找的YouTube網址
以及斯冰菊提供的劇集視頻  :Very Happy:

----------


## wingwolf

*Skinwalker*

在線觀看： http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODU5NDE1MTI=.html

雖然並沒有真正拍攝到他變身的過程，也沒有確鑿的證據證明這種生物的存在
但是……
看過之後感覺很……微妙
也許這世上真有狼人呢？

另外，本片裏還附有很多狼和叢林狼的介紹


*Chupacabra*

在線觀看： http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODUxODc0NzY=.html 

奇特的嗜血生物

----------


## 阿翔

翔只會說一句…「寧可信其有，不可信其無」。
很難說那些腳印是不是偽造的，
而且那個男的拍這短片也拍得太好了，
短片的質素極佳，不知道是哪種攝影機這麼強？
還是說…那個是重演一次的影片？
不過當然，也有可能是真的腳印、攝影機真的這麼強，
但又有誰可以確定呢？
不過如果是真的話，那狼人只在月圓出現就是錯的了…
（天狼之音：明明狼人和化獸師是不同的…）

----------


## wingwolf

> 還是說…那個是重演一次的影片？


應該不會是重演的
畢竟開頭才寫了 "This is his tape." 而不是 "This is his story."
畢竟這個係列的片頭詞就是“因爲被拍到了所以他們就是真實存在的嗎？”
而且重演的話，鏡頭會更穩定才對

……所以這個片子看起來真的很微妙……

----------


## 銀狼‧杰斯洛特

好帥...

特別是群狼嗷叫的時候最刺激

不過中間參雜著人的聲音真是想不透

還有夜晚時他們趕回家的時候從道路上衝過來的看起來好像是人

但是下車一看，卻是鹿??更可疑的是鹿旁邊還有東西

會不會是本來是人型態的原住民手裡抱著鹿在受到危機的時候馬上化成狼跑走了?

這真是個不解的迷阿~

我也好想變變看歐><

----------


## 若葉

很神奇的一段影片

尤其是 這算是一個平原....而且後院大到要用車開的後院。

光是那個人我就覺得好詭異 回頭看了個幾次 很像披著狼皮的獵人...但又很詭異

最後是他們的卡車撞到了像人一樣的東西，停下來看 是一隻狼?

然後手中抱著的是羊寶寶??是他們的??


我是覺得要信不信由個人...但是還真的很想去找看看當初遇到這件事的人

----------


## TYPHOON

這世界上的確有太多太多我們所不知道的事
甚至多過我們所能知道的
以前有個很好的比喻
_所謂的科學，就像用網子撈魚
我們只能撈到比網眼大的魚
但這絕對不表示世上不存在比這張網的網眼還小的魚_

卻說
相信這種東西的存在
但分類又是另一回事
"狼人"一詞的意義，可能還是神話的一部分
我的意思是，這種物種是否就正是我們要找的狼人?證實古代那些文獻的說法?
又，是不是跟我們想像的狼人一樣?或者是古代人的錯誤?
(錯把這種物種誤認為狼)
還是有很大一部分的人相信
"狼人"的描述是對狂犬病、異族、神(各名族有不同說法)的象徵

總之
的確是有這些生物存在
只是，他們該是什麼?

無解。

感謝WING的影片^^

----------

我剛剛又看了一遍影片
裡面有提到變狼妄想症和有現代犯罪的問題
我覺得這方面不完全有關係
有人是因為反社會、極度不適應群體
所以產生"我不是人類"的幻想
而且現代有很多罪犯是故意模仿妄想症想減輕罪行

我認為美洲原住民，不同於妄想症，比較像是宗教吧?
他們也的確擅於模仿、學習動物的行為
在荒野中求生存
可是如果說是變身
科學來講是不可能那麼快
不過要精神上去模擬一隻動物就有可能了
而且他們也一定知道某些偏方
可以造成類似禁藥的效果(之前關於狼人的起因就有這說法，藥物濫用)

後面那隻草原狼...嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿......

----------


## wingwolf

> 推薦這係列影集LOST TAPE


這個節目TYPHOON看了嗎？
真的很不錯呢
只攤出現象
結果全部留給觀衆自己判斷

可惜這部節目目前能在網絡上找到的太少了……

來寫一個目錄
大家有空可以幫忙找  :Mr. Green:  
找到後給我私訊，我統一格式貼出  :Very Happy:  

Lost Tapes 中的隱匿怪獸——（還有些忘了……）
吸血獸 （已貼出）
化獸人 （已貼出）
加州海怪——蛇頸龍怪物
澳洲魔龍——巨大科莫多巨蜥
洞穴魔怪——蝙蝠獸人
八爪水怪——巨大淡水章魚
死神鸮怪——貓頭鷹獸人
超級巨蚺——巨大蚺蛇
地獄犬——不需要解說了吧  :Mr. Green:  
沼澤半獸人——鳄魚獸人
傳奇雷鳥——巨大鳥類


以前是Discovery頻道每周六晚十點到十一點兩集
現在突然消失了……

----------


## 呆虎鯨

老實說我看那個短片看到想吐ＸＤ＂
　　太晃了

　　這個頻道真的很棒耶QQ
　　如果上網找不到的話，看看有沒有賣？
　　好像九九元一片的樣子。

　　化獸師啊？好酷的職業ＸＤ！

----------


## TYPHOON

> 這個節目TYPHOON看了嗎？
> 真的很不錯呢
> 只攤出現象
> 結果全部留給觀衆自己判斷
> 
> 可惜這部節目目前能在網絡上找到的太少了……


我除了你貼的兩部
還看了澳洲魔龍的
(那一部有很近距離拍到龍尾，可惜只是閃過)

我目前正在3E帝國找找看BT下載的

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

感覺又更了解印地安文化一點了
又加上片裡那位拍片者的老爸說那附近很多印地安保留區
所以故事相符度更高了
片中不斷出現的神祕人物
雖然主角和他爸以為是女性
但在下認為那是位披著動物毛皮的印地安男性(印地安男性也是有留長髮的習慣的)


以下有大捏


簡短介紹短片內容，不包含節目額外加入的佐證解說

片中主要是那位大學生回家鄉拍攝短片要給女友介紹自己家鄉，然後剛好遇到他老爸要去探查他們圈養在牧場北邊一頭快生產的羊。
之後在路上突然看見一個披著毛皮的怪人經過車子。
到了目的地後，他們下車徒步前往羊圈，在路上，大學生發現有點怪異的狼腳印，接著又聽見類似他母親的聲音在呼喚他老爸的名字，他老爸認為是他妻子在用對講機，他怕他妻子出事，於是決定折返車上回家，抵達車邊時發現對講機沒開，突然遠方發出打鬥的聲音跟羊的慘叫聲，他們開始緊張羊隻不保，於是拿了獵槍決定還是去羊圈，在再度前往羊圈的路上，他老爸看到一只草原狼在遠方，於是對狼開了一槍，然後他們趕往狼所在地點卻什麼都沒看到，只有留下一點毛皮和腳印，腳印一開始是狼的腳印最後卻突然變成類似人的足印(有五個腳趾印和腳跟印)。
抵達羊圈後母羊已經被殺了，剛生下的小羊則失蹤，突然狼嗥四起其中還夾雜一開始那個神秘的呼喚聲(大學生老媽的聲音呼喚他老爸的名字)(這個部份很可惜，因為當時他老爸不准他再拍攝(猜測攝影機被放在一邊的地上，鏡頭對著羊圈)，所以那大學生沒辦法拍攝當時的四周狀況)。
兩人後來決定回去開車折返。
回家路上突然一個類似一開始那個披著毛皮的怪人從車前閃過，他們緊急停車以為撞上，下車檢察卻不見人，只有那塊獸皮，打開來裡面裹著的則是疑似方才被偷走的剛出生的羊崽，大學生轉頭一看，不遠處一只草原狼從一邊的灌木叢跑出來然後穿過馬路進入另一處的灌木叢了。    
    


打完上面那段後發現，想像空間超大的，想好的想壞的都可能。


普遍大家都會想的壞的方面

    化獸師跑去偷羊結果未遂。    
    


在下想的好的方面

    化獸師跑去阻止草原狼捕羊，最後僅把羊崽搶下來，然後故意跑到車前把羊崽還給牧場主。

----------


## wingwolf

我找到“Lost Tapes”的官網了！

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/lost-tapes/

可惜這是美國節目
人家注重版權
所以只有預告沒有正文……  :Sad:

----------


## TYPHOON

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTg4ODM5MDQ=.html
澳洲魔龍
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XOTg4ODkyMDA=.html
加洲海怪

澳洲魔龍我看完了
WING之後會貼去龍族的天空板吧?
到時候我再貼心得

我絕得怪獸檔案裡面的生物存在可能性不小XD
只是紀錄不完整
卻說
人類踏上新大陸時，的確是對未知的生物有過惡魔般的描述
我們現在視為正常的物種
以前剛被發現時的確也視有人不相信
EX.鴨嘴獸標本被帶回去時
就是一堆鐵齒學者說是假的XD
(還在那邊找縫合線)

----------


## wingwolf

太感謝TYPHOON了^^
終於又增加兩個了^^

話說……
那位上傳視頻的……
就是同時也傳了前兩集的那位啊……
真是好人  :Very Happy:

----------


## wingwolf

*Thunderbird*

在線觀看： http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTAwNDk2MTc2.html

比現今所記錄的任何一種鳥還要巨大的飛行鳥類！
可以抓起人類

*Cave Demons*

在線觀看： http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTAwNDk2MDQ0.html

蝙蝠獸人
長著蝙蝠翅膀以及人類的臉
好詭異……
士兵開槍的時候都可以看到蝙蝠翼狀的東西不停在前面撲騰
最後幸存者脖子上的傷口……
更詭異……

----------


## 阿翔

謝謝wingwolf大的分享~^^
影片中可以見到巨大的黑影和鷹的叫聲，
那黑影大得把幾個人類都蓋住了。
晚上鷹是不會出來的，貓頭鷹的叫聲也不是這樣…
後來有血，一隻半大的類似老鼠的生物死了，
掉下來卡在樹上了。
不過，
貓頭鷹其實也可以做到這一種行為的，
這真的是「傳說中」的雷鳥嗎？
然後那些人類…真自私。把自己的弟弟扔在那裡，
當他的弟弟打電話給他時還聽到鷹嘯呢。
最後是柯爾被不知明生物扔下了，全身都是傷卻死不了，
他還忘記了那一晚發生什麼事呢…=.="
……
翔怎麼像是在說明短片了0.0
不過翔倒是相信的，
因為這個較「化獸人」「正常」多了。

----------


## 阿翔

這個太棒了！算是最清楚見到「怪物」的一集！
很清晰；非常清楚的見到蝙蝠翅膀，
那傷口也非常詭異，讓獸看了不能不相信。
一般的蝙蝠有這麼大嗎？會有膽攻擊人類嗎？
所以翔對這個真是深信不疑！

----------


## wingwolf

*Bigfoot*

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTAxODAxMjky.html

這只應該是可能性最高的了
目擊事件最多、資料證據最多
（當然仿造證據也最多）
看的過程中總感覺自己在冒冷汗……
很佩服那個護林員……一個人住啊…… 

*Oklahoma Octopus*

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTAxODMxODQw.html

這集臨場感很強
詭異恐怖的氣氛完全被營造出來了
有些畫面都可以清晰看到章魚觸手！
但是關鍵是目前還沒有發現淡水章魚！
很奇怪的是……
爲什麽到那種地步了主人公還在用攝像機？
要留下失蹤證據？

----------


## 傲

前幾天有在DISCOVERY看到八爪水怪跟大腳怪
明天在用電腦看化獸人的@@

----------


## 傲

> 以前是Discovery頻道每周六晚十點到十一點兩集
> 現在突然消失了……


7/8
07:00PM 怪獸檔案:死神鴞怪  
07:30PM 怪獸檔案:沼澤半獸人 
7/10
12:00"AM" 怪獸檔案:死神鴞怪  
12:30"AM" 怪獸檔案:沼澤半獸人
04:00AM 怪獸檔案:死神鴞怪  
04:30AM 怪獸檔案:沼澤半獸人 
01:00PM 怪獸檔案:死神鴞怪  
01:30PM 怪獸檔案:沼澤半獸人 
10:00PM 怪獸檔案:超級巨蚺  
10:30PM 怪獸檔案:地獄犬 


http://tw.movie.yahoo.com/tv_channels.html
點選"知性"的地方
可以查詢discovery頻道的節目表

----------


## wingwolf

感謝 寂靜北極雪. 提供的節目表  :Very Happy:  
原來現在discovery還在演啊
但是這幾集好早以前都演過了……
只有下個星期再看看

順便推薦一下“地獄犬”那集
真的很經典
一定要看啊！  :Very Happy:

----------


## 傲

> 感謝 寂靜北極雪. 提供的節目表  
> 原來現在discovery還在演啊
> 但是這幾集好早以前都演過了……
> 只有下個星期再看看
> 
> 順便推薦一下“地獄犬”那集
> 真的很經典
> 一定要看啊！


不會
也是因為最近剛好有看到水怪跟大腳怪那集
然後上來這邊翻文章剛好也看到
就順便查一下了˙ˇ˙
另外
對於這些影片的真實性
我覺得還有點爭議..
就像他所寫道
以下故事是由他們存在的可能性所啟發
所以感覺比較像是之後翻拍的..

----------


## wingwolf

*Death Raptor*

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTAzNTEzMDA4.html

恐怖的巨大貓頭鷹
不過總感覺……這集有些做作……
逃命的時候，鳥影子有些不真實……

*Swamp Creature*

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTAzNDkzNjI0.html

首先聲明
這位半獸人不是我們所說的獸人啊
而是類似野人或人形直立蜥蜴的生物
那個蛋……很詭異……

----------


## jizzz

為什麼我都不能看完它???

我的都只能跑一半???

看到都快砸電腦了...

每個都一樣><  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## wingwolf

*Megaconda*

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTA1MTY4MzMy.html

蚺，就是一種可以長得很大的蛇
目前知道最大的蛇就是水蚺

但是，同影片裏說的
水蚺也沒有那麽巨大……可以吞成人啊……

影片裏有些地方倒是……
那條可憐的黑背的陳屍地點不是有台監控攝像頭嗎？
那它肯定拍到了巨蛇啊
爲什麽沒有放出來……

*Hellhound*

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTA1MTY4NDcy.html 

這集超級經典！ 
看著好像電影啊 
很刺激的！ 

注意那條地獄犬的眼睛 
竟然是全紅！ 
這個……要作假真得還有點難度…… 

那幾個人應該是真死了沒錯 
不過有可能跟地獄犬的詛咒沒什麽關係 
（其實在那種相當混亂的時候開車，不出車禍才怪） 

最後…… 
那位“撒旦妃子”諾拉…… 
好詭異……

----------


## 阿翔

是目前為止拍得最好的一集！！
地獄犬第一次出現的時候毛色居然是洛威拿…？
第二次卻好像是全黑色的…
兩次的眼睛都是血紅色，也非常凶猛，
拍的那個最強，拍到這麼清晰的影片真好~
第二次的時候牠還站起來呢，感覺其實有點像狼人…
如果要作假的，就高手來說並不難，
但偶寧可相信，因為很多獸友都喜歡地獄犬不是嗎？XD

----------


## wingwolf

噢噢，那麽快就有回應了啊  :Very Happy:  

那條地獄犬應該一直都是羅威納吧
第二次出現的時候，因爲沒有燈光、他又站在樹的陰影裏
所以看起來是全黑的

那個眼睛發紅光
看起來太帥了

嗯……算了，我還是不想親眼看一次……   :Mr. Green:

----------


## 阿翔

這一次真的拍太好了啦，
尤其是第一次，連毛色都一清二楚。
內容也有說「地獄犬會以不同的樣貌出現在不同人的面前」，
所以可能一時會是狼狗一時會是都柏文
其實呢，最後那一小段不知道怎麼的半小時也load不完，
所以翔都沒有再看了…
不知道還有沒有其他的視頻可以看呢…？

題外話：突然發現wingwolf大和翔的頭圖動作很像XDD

----------


## 白額狼布雷克

我覺得那些人其實有很大的錯，因為其實全片那隻地獄犬好像只是要趕走他們而已，而且墓地是聖地，是不可侵犯的地方。

----------


## wingwolf

> 其實呢，最後那一小段不知道怎麼的半小時也load不完，
> 所以翔都沒有再看了…
> 不知道還有沒有其他的視頻可以看呢…？


最後那一點點講的是他們幾個逃出墓地
離開的時候不停在車上吵架
（因爲諾拉告訴他們，他們已經看到了三次地獄犬，會死）
結果出車禍了……
然後除諾拉之外，其他人都死掉了
然後……
然後……
那只地獄犬出現
和諾拉一起走掉了~~~~

再結合之前諾拉說自己的別稱是“撒旦妃子”一起

真的……超級詭異

----------


## 傲

之前在另一篇文章有人討論過怪獸檔案的真實性
此為discovery的回覆

親愛的觀眾：您好！

感謝您對Discovery亞洲電視網的支持與鼓勵。 

怪獸檔案系列特集為半紀錄片形式，紀錄影帶部分也因為拍攝關係會有些模糊不清， 
節目中當然也混合了擬真畫面。提供給您參考！

如遇節目異動將不再另行通知，仍請以當日頻道實際播出為主。

如有任何問題，歡迎與我們聯絡。

Discovery亞洲電視網
客服中心  敬上
觀眾熱線：(02) 6639 9360
電子信箱：tw_fanclub@discovery.com
中文網站：www.neverdiscoverychannel.com.tw

----------


## ssam18tw

我覺得那隻狗在第三次要咬那個[撒旦妻子]的女生他們嘛
好像被拉住 就是主人把狗拉住一樣 那隻狗要往前跳都沒咬到
可是感覺好像是假的 因為我按暫停時看他的眼睛 好像是瞎掉的哈士奇眼睛上都會有那個 而且如果是特效化妝師應該也可以做到那種程度吧

----------


## 巴薩查

話說這集在花蓮旅館裡面啃蒸餃的時候有看到
不過怪獸檔案不都是拍戲而已嗎?
節目開始前也說過構想是來自那些生物

所以電視節目嘛
劇情內容看看就好
但知識吸收到不錯

話說把狗眼睛改紅色的...
一般電腦特效加工一下就好了吧

就跟看X檔案道理很像
它有播過以類似實況轉播的方式講故事
重點在你永遠也看不到
到底他所謂大怪物是啥
算一下
貓頭鷹人那集就只有影子一直飛
大蟒蛇就只看到人被吃掉
疑似沼澤雙足生物那集都是待在帳篷裡面
嗯...
為啥那些攝影機就是那麼剛剛好都沒拍到啊!!!!!

----------


## wingwolf

這麽來說眼睛確實是可以用電腦特效改的
但是做這種事
一般會爲了制造噱頭賺錢吧
但是當事人死掉了~~~~

這個係列如果真正是僅僅拍戲的話
那氣氛豈不是*太過分*了？
要知道影片裏口口聲聲強調：
“這是監控錄像拍到的情景”
“這是他的錄影”
“可是監控錄像什麽也沒有拍到”
之類

拍戲的成分
肯定有
但真實的成分
*也*肯定有

況且現在世界上的未知物種本來就相當的多~~~~~


說到每次都沒有拍到怪獸……
我好想看那些怪獸到底長什麽樣子嘛！！
 :jcdragon-ahh:  （喂）
（附：加州海怪拍到了的  :Mr. Green:  ）

----------


## ssam18tw

這原本還不錯 可是看到一半突然卡掉 到後半都不能看 不然我已經看到偷渡客死掉了
不過那真的是變種的草原狼嗎? 真的有那麼誇張還多長尖牙去吸血
我覺得他們該重寫一份研究報告了....即使類是也不能算同類吧...

----------


## 巴薩查

> 這來說眼睛確實是可以用電腦特效改的
> 但是做這種事
> 一般會了制造噱頭賺錢吧
> 但是當事人死掉了~~~~
> 
> 這個係列如果真正是僅僅拍戲的話
> 那氣氛豈不是*太過分*了？
> 要知道影片裏口口聲聲強調：
> “這是監控錄像拍到的情景”
> ...


意思是
他本身影片本來就不是真的
但是劇情卻是根據傳說記載再改編
單純像演電視劇那樣
該怎說呢
這種節目其實就充斥許多可以被質疑的地方
光是光源這問題就很巧妙了
但是基於討論性質不在此
所以不多做贅述

這些生物是否存在對此我沒有任何質疑
有質疑的部分只是這是電視節目所呈現的特效
而並非真正拿實際現場拍攝到的影片來放

----------


## 阿翔

啊啊~話說翔還蠻相信的。
最後的那一部份load到了，鏡頭也破碎掉落地上了，
唯有一個之前自稱「撒旦妃子」的沒有死。
巧合也不會這麼巧合嘛，她最後還摸那匹地獄犬呢。
有時候，很多事情是信則有不信則無，
大家也沒有必要在這裡討論它是真的還是假的啊0.0
自己相信就說出來，不信的也說一說，
但也不至於要在這裡討論它是真是假直至一方「勝出」啊XDD

----------


## ssam18tw

奇怪了 我怎麼好像沒看見他撫摸地獄犬呀 因為我只看到他走掉而已

----------


## ssam18tw

總覺得 這個網站的影片部是看不到就是看不完 以前還可以看完地獄犬說
現在想要崇看都沒辦法

----------


## wingwolf

> 總覺得 這個網站的影片部是看不到就是看不完 以前還可以看完地獄犬說
> 現在想要崇看都沒辦法


YouTube上應該有這個節目的影片
上次用搜索的時候看到了“傳奇雷鳥”

但是不知道爲什麽……
大陸這邊把YouTube封鎖了！
根本進不去~~~

只有麻煩各位沒被封鎖的港臺獸友幫忙找找了
YouTube上應該不會再卡了




> 為什麼我都不能看完它???
> 
> 我的都只能跑一半???
> 
> 看到都快砸電腦了...
> 
> 每個都一樣><


這個網站是有點慢

YouTube上應該有這個節目的影片 
上次用搜索的時候看到了“傳奇雷鳥” 

但是不知道爲什麽…… 
大陸這邊把YouTube封鎖了！ 
根本進不去~~~ 

只有麻煩各位沒被封鎖的港臺獸友幫忙找找了 
YouTube上應該不會再卡了

----------


## ssam18tw

我看到結尾了 可是中間有段跳段了 不重要 重要的是那隻到影騙結束都沒有出現耶 (至少影片裡沒看到)
雖然熱能感應器有拍到 可是好像野狼追逐獵物....

----------


## ssam18tw

我試試看 如果有找到我把網站在留上去好了
但是前提是要有...

----------


## ssam18tw

傳奇雷鳥(1/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...DC172D&index=0
傳奇雷鳥(2/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...DC172D&index=1
傳奇雷鳥(3/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...DC172D&index=1
地獄犬(1/2)
http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8SC4fd2adg
地獄犬(2/2)
http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgItQr5ATWM
化獸人(1/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
化獸人(2/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
化獸人(3/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
澳洲魔龍(1/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
澳洲魔龍(2/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
澳洲魔龍(3/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
吸血獸(1/2)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
吸血獸(2/2)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
洞穴魔獸(1/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
洞穴魔獸(2/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related
洞穴魔獸(3/3)
http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v...eature=related


大致上就這樣 其他的在旁邊 我有點懶的打XD 如果有錯誤的網址 請跟我講一下

----------


## TYPHOON

看到後面那個盜獵者被吊起來
有種大快人心的感覺XD

----------


## wingwolf

好快~~

感謝ssam18tw找到的YouTube網址

這樣應該可以解決大家打不開優酷的問題吧

----------


## ssam18tw

不用謝啦 身為狼之樂園的一份子 這是我應該做的事嘛
以後需要幫忙在說摟 D

----------


## ssam18tw

是比他們正常多了  不過要漲到那麼大隻的鳥要長多久阿
我想那種鳥很少見了吧  舊電廠要遷移的原因我也差不多知道了
也許會有狼被抓去也說不定 以他那種大小.....

----------


## ssam18tw

> 為什麼我都不能看完它???
> 
> 我的都只能跑一半???
> 
> 看到都快砸電腦了...
> 
> 每個都一樣>< evil


我已經找了 我有打上去 你去看看吧

----------


## ssam18tw

不用謝啦 身為狼之樂園的一份子 這是我應該做的事嘛
以後需要幫忙在說摟 D

----------


## 許狼中將

噢～《怪獸檔案》啊！這個系列很好看呢！
中將只看過其中的一集，好像是大腳怪的。
這些奇特的生物，或許是真的存在，只是人們不知道上哪去找或是人們不了解而已，或許裡頭有些生物還是從外星球來的也說不定噢～～

----------


## wingwolf

*Death Worm*

在線觀看： http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f3920869o1p6.html

這種怪物我以前也有聽說過
話說沙漠那種人迹罕至的地方，有很多未知怪物的可能性很高啊

*Mothman*

在線觀看： http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f3920869o1p7.html

天蛾人

*Bear Lake Monster*

在線觀看： http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjE4MDE5Mzg0.html 

這次的主角是湖怪 
各地的深湖都是怪獸最容易出沒的地點^^

*Lizard Man*

在線觀看：
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIwNDc0NTA0.html
http://www.56.com/u60/v_NTY4NzA5Mjk.html

目前網速太慢看不了視頻
不知道這裏的蜥蜴人是不是和之前所演的沼澤半獸人差不多？
仿佛都是藏匿在沼澤地區的UMA

----------


## 紅峽青燦

有點像獸人耶
那個揮出來的腳像是
飛蜥科或鬣蜥科的前肢

青背跟攀蜥很熟
之前做過相關研究
那個跑步的姿勢
是屬於小型且後肢發達的蜥蜴類
應該不能以後足直立
攀蜥的後肢很發達
但尚未到能直立的地步

至於那是什麼
青背不敢確定

但還是攀蜥最可愛了
攀蜥是我最喜歡的爬蟲類  :Laughing:

----------


## wingwolf

*Southern Sasquatch*

在線觀看： 
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIwNDgwNjgw.html
OR http://www.56.com/u89/v_NTY4NzA3ODI.html

目擊較多，真實性較大的UMA之一
看描述是大腳怪的近親
巨猿or野人UMA的一種
這很像是從古猿到人類的進化曆程中的某一環的分支？
話說這些各種各樣的目擊事件告訴了我們——
不管對當地環境有多熟悉，千萬不要獨自or晚上呆在野外啊~~~~~

*Werewolf*

在線觀看：  http://www.56.com/u12/v_NTY4NzIzNzc.html 

Lost tapes 終於又出了一期關於狼的UMA 
這次是大受歡迎(?)的狼人 
首先說明影片裏其實從頭到尾都沒有出現狼人的外形 
也沒有出現變身的過程 
所以想看帥氣的狼人變身還是去看電影吧 
影片裏主要是在試圖以“科學”的方式解釋狼人 
例如滿月造成磁力變化引發人的攻擊性、哺乳動物中的罕見極端變態現象、單純反映人性嗜血殘暴面的傳說等等 
看一看吸收狼人知識也是不錯的^^ 
話說我之前還一直不相信 
這家夥竟然還真的有目擊記錄啊~~~

*White River Monster*

在線觀看： http://www.56.com/u42/v_NTY4Njc0Nzk.html 

繼續水怪係列 
這次的地點在亞馬遜流域的白河 
話說亞馬遜流域出水怪仿佛是很正常的事情？ 
因爲那個地方的魚總是相當巨大啊 
而且生存競爭激烈，食肉魚類攻擊性比別的地方強也很正常吧~~~ 
總之，這被稱作“水怪”的生物大概就是某已知食肉魚類或爬行類物種吧 
只不過體型和侵略性都和他的同類不太一樣…… 

*Dover Demon*

在線觀看： http://www.56.com/u66/v_NTY4Njg0NzE.html 

看完後感覺—— 
小型肉食性夜行靈長目動物？ 
一整個很詭異的感覺~~~ 
不過就介紹看來目擊記錄很少 
也許如其中所猜測，只是一只迷途的外來寵物而已（最好） 
話說這個故事還告訴了我們—— 
玩笑是不可以亂開的，一不小心就成真的了（喂）

*Jersey Devil*

在線觀看： http://www.56.com/u97/v_NTY4Njk4MjI.html

相關資料： 百度百科-澤西惡魔
沒錯是一種龍形生物！
目擊記錄還蠻多的
不過總覺得那形象不太符合生物力學——
它那樣也能飛起來嗎？（慢著）
這集的結局算是比較美好
雖然說狗英勇就義了~~~

----------


## 阿翔

不會吧，居然連正面也給他拍到了……！0口0
這也實在是拍太清楚了吧，然後那雌性的還要電話響起，
一難個就是超戲劇化的感覺……不過我還是相信的就是了，
但是他實在拍太清晰了，我到現在還在驚訝。
感謝阿羽的分享，這一次實在太好看了，大概是拍得最清楚的一次吧？
看了幾遍，發現那魔怪與魔幻王國的牛頭人樣子還蠻像的

----------


## 纏o星

這我有看過~非常好看~
還有蜥蜴人的~
而且影片目擊的狼人是女的!!
她還翻白眼 犬齒就跟狼一樣~

----------


## uoiea

這個跟我知道的澤西惡魔(好像也叫做蝙蝠貓,遊戲王裡也有出現過)是一樣的東西嗎?美神極樂大作戰(應該有人知道吧?)裡面也有出現過澤西惡魔.可是這段影片裡的看起來跟我想像中的完全不一樣耶,而且最後躲起來的那部份看起來怎麼好像月光光心慌慌?這個影片應該是真的吧?

----------


## wingwolf

*Death Crawler*

在線觀看： http://www.56.com/u24/v_NTY4Njk1NzM.html

首先說明，不要被中文標題騙了
不是*昆蟲*啊，英文是*Death Crawler*
從影片中看，即是*蜈蚣*
（普及一下，蜈蚣非昆蟲，分類詳見動物界分類簡述）

巨型蜈蚣存在的可能蠻大的
畢竟幾萬幾十萬年前的無脊椎動物都是很巨大的
遺留種存在也是可能的
更何況還有那麽多目擊事件

不過……一想到一只蜈蚣竟然超過一米……（發抖）

這裏有一個十大巨型蜈蚣大盤點：
http://www.4908.cn/html/2007-09/2158p9.html
最大也沒有一米的
但人類還沒有探索的地方是否存在這巨大的生物
誰知道呢？……

----------


## 闇影龍

某龍討厭蜈蚣....

小的時候曾經被蜈蚣爬上身過  :jcdragon-shock:  

那感覺    就好比一排的"蟑螂"從你身上爬過去一樣  :jcdragon-fall:

----------


## wingwolf

*Vampire*

在線觀看： http://www.56.com/u96/v_NTY4Njg2Nzc.html

這集超刺激的，主角是Vampire，吸血鬼
中文翻譯的“夜行吸血怪”什麽的實在是太容易讓人誤聯想到Chupacabra上去了~~~

話說吸血鬼的說法仿佛在中世紀的歐洲比較盛行
當時還有很大一套用於尋找、辨認、殺死吸血鬼的方法
不過到現在，一些吸血鬼的特征已經可以用一些病的病征來解釋了
例如狂犬病、紫外過敏等等

所以這生物真是目擊多多、疑點重重啊~~~（炸

----------


## 狼王白牙

吸血鬼的電影實在多得不得了
最近看了一些像是有關講整個地球都是吸血鬼，人類快被滅絕以致於人血短缺、糧食不足的，
還有一些電影把吸血鬼加上情感的故事...

所以很多影迷對於吸血鬼應該不陌生
有關他們的形象隨著影迷的喜好而不同

那個怪獸檔案的* New* 更新得好仔細啊   :Shocked:   感謝阿羽的努力

----------


## wingwolf

*Alien*

在線觀看： http://www.56.com/u42/v_NTY4NjcxMTc.html

這次是強悍的異形登場！
來自太空、寄生、幼體在寄主體內生長、成體破繭而出
真是活生生的異形啊~~~~~
而且還是節肢動物外形
真是令人看的毛骨悚然  :Shocked:  

話說真的外星人存在的可能性是相當大的啊（這仿佛是個概率問題？）

----------


## 阿翔

看異形電影的時候，被寄生的人絕對沒有他那麼辛苦
話說那個皮膚真的好可怕，居然在這麼短的時間之內……
然後那個叫聲、還有那隻外星獸……真是像是隻有翅膀的大蜘蛛，
最後居然讓牠逃走了啊，開始有點擔心外界的生物了……
真的是刺激的一集啊，不過我還是極度建議人類不要去找其他外星生物，
以人類現在有限的科技，我不認為他們有追尋地球以外的東西的資格^^"

----------


## 阿翔

已經是很久之前的文章了呢"
不過由於近來在百度找到了個有關蜈蚣的，讓我又一次關注這筆節目了，
所以來貼一個阿羽和大家都沒放過的吧=w=

怪異昆蟲（其實我表示蜈蚣不是昆蟲）（等）
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD4vyWLTGBA

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼只看過後者，真希望本狼能與他親自見面，一起對著月亮與天狼星高嗥！！！  :wuffer_glee:  凹嗚~~~~~~！！！  :wuf_e_howl:  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKtEBjHPBA0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2fJHys-ynU

本狼很喜歡看【怪獸檔案】，看過不下十集吧！！！其中感覺最恐怖的，有兩集。一集說一位女太空人在國際太空站受到不明病症感染，返回地球治療；不知怎麼的，病情是每況愈下，最後全身的皮膚都長滿了癬。

某日，在監視器的拍攝下，她突然大叫，嚇得醫護人員趕緊跑到她的病房。結果，只見女太空人早已一命歸陰，身體還破了個大洞！好像昆蟲般的不明生物飛了起來，嚇著了護士與醫生，他們趕緊逃命。結果醫生死了，護士連忙逃到自動門前，不明生物迅速地逼近她；就在此時，自動門開了，不明生物順勢飛了出去，護士撿回一命。

另一集是某城市(好像是紐約吧！)下水道有像鱷魚般的怪物，有媒體就到下水道去採訪，想一探究竟。突然，同行的某位記者不見了！採訪團隊趕緊去找，結果竟然發現他的屍體！就在這時，那個全身長滿鱗片的怪物出現了！女記者與攝影師最後都不幸罹難！！！ 




> 某龍討厭蜈蚣.... 
> 
> 小的時候曾經被蜈蚣爬上身過  
> 
> 那感覺 就好比一排的"蟑螂"從你身上爬過去一樣


本狼小時候也被爬過啊！！！當時在肚子上還被咬出幾個傷口！！！

本狼的態度是：寧可信其有，不可信其無！！！

----------

